
The Quantified Employee: How Companies Use Invasive Tech to Track Workers - drewrem11
https://www.pcmag.com/news/the-quantified-employee-how-companies-use-tech-to-track-workers
======
swiley
Once you describe something with an easy to understand model (especially a
numerical one) it becomes extremely convincing (maybe it’s something like
harmonic grammar or joke telling where understanding the joke makes it more
funny.)

This is for the people who’s entire job involves building spreadsheets full of
numbers to show to each other; it’s the end of academia’s influence on
corporate culture. It’s part of a machine who’s sole purpose is to make noise
for its own amusement.

------
vsareto
I once took a remote job in which my first task was to write an electron app
that would take camera photos every minute and upload them to an S3 bucket. It
would also log the time when it was started and when it was closed. There was
also talk about using basic facial recognition to establish when a human was
in the photo or not. This would then be used to outline your daily start and
stop time, and determine when you leave/return to the PC.

I have never noped out of a job so quickly.

~~~
FartyMcFarter
> I have never noped out of a job so quickly.

Genuine thanks to you for applying ethics to your work!

------
djohnston
I always get this funny email from Microsoft analytics at the end of the week.
In a week where I have at least 10 hours of meetings, it reported that 86% of
my time was "focus time." Gee Microsoft analytics thanks! Note that the
meetings dont include firefighting, taps on shoulder, answering questions in
direct message. All "focus time" apparently.

------
arcanus
As a senior technical leader, I don't write much code each week. I'd be
extremely surprised if these systems could differentiate my impact versus
others at the same level.

